
Clicks to shut down Ubuntu can we reduce this? - kooskoos
https://askubuntu.com/questions/1247484/4-clicks-to-shut-down-ubuntu-can-we-reduce-this
======
notkaiho
I'm going to be honest, I don't remember the last time I turned off a Linux
machine...

